# Plep, the insane mind of Daigonite



## Daigonite (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, on GSR (another forum), I'm a well known artist, so I'm digging through my old photobucket account to see some good artwork I've done...





I did this a week ago. I promised myself I'd do it to a friend, and the eyes drove me insane like a maniac.





The creepy old man... is looking at you. Not really fanart, just a random sketch I did...





Alosant, my favorite fake I did.





Something I submitted for a contest a while back. And I won.





My absolute favorite avatar I've ever had.





Some random animation I did...





Sketch!





It's a bit of something I did for another forum, but I forgot how cool it looked.
Twas all for now. 

Over and out.

Dammit I made the page stretch... please do not mega kill me!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 26, 2008)

You have awesome coloring skills. *jealous* How can you color like that? It's so pretty... And perfect... I love the coloring on the Doduo. It's all fuzzy and awesome and fuzzy and stuff. And the way you color eyes is also great. Pretty...

You're great at drawing clawed feet. The Noctowl one is really great, and Gachomp's foot is great, too. 

Let's see... Criticism... You need to work on anatomy for a bit more. Otherwise, this is great art. 

I wanna see you draw a Linoone~ :3


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Teh heh, we shall see! I'm not really one to do requests, but I'll see.
Random recent stuff:





What the hell is Tate doing to his Lunatone?! Actually, he's supposed to be merrily riding it >_<





Ace of Spades... me like the ace of spades...

I was epically grounded over the last few days... so drawing was my last resort.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Aug 29, 2008)

Ohhhh~ The Beldum and Aron is really, really, good. The shadings are brilliant, and the expressions are really good, too. I want that Aron. Now. 

The Skarmory's head and feet seem a bit weird. 

... And that's about it. The mass awesomeness that is the Aron is taking over my brains right now. It's so awesome that it's awesome. I don't know how to describe it. The pick axe thing (whatever it's called) in the back and the ground adds a nice touch to it. It should be on a Pokemon card or something. And the Beldum, too. The awesomeness that is the shading and, everything, really, is too awesome to be considered awesome. I need to find another word to describe this besides awesome. 

You need to to a guide on how to shade stuff.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Aug 29, 2008)

MY LORD! You are the reincarnation of Da Vinci or sumtin. The Beldum is REAL nice, and now I wish to construct a machine to steal your shading prowess. The Aron's head looks odd, and it is a little rotunder than it should be. But the shading is awesome! The Noctowl is made of pure 100% fresh Florida Winjuice, same for the first pic and the one that you entered in the contest. I agree about the Doduo, too. Blasty out.
                                                                                                       - -
                                                                                                        o
                                                                                                        ~   
                                                                                                      l___l


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Aug 30, 2008)

The Noctowl look a bit cross-eyed. You sould have made it looking in a definate direction.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

With much time, my power has grown stronger.

AND I SHALL PRESENT YOU MY ART.

A very small amount of it, actually:





Inspired by the fact that it could be a lizard and a fishie... and it looks like a pokeman too.





HAPPY STAR STEVEN. Now f*ck off (just kidding).





Mossdeep Tribune. And Skarmory is HUNGRY =O





Random sketch of Ivan from Golden Sun.





This is also Ivan. Just in a really tiny suit.





My favorite characters Ivan, Steven, Lorelei (NOT LAPRAS) and Murkrow.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 6, 2009)

Pretty good work~

I love the Noctowl so much, I feel like it's staring at me wisely but kindly which suits Noctowl :)


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 6, 2009)

i was unaware that people made golden sun fanart
this interests me; 10 points for you!

other than basic anatomy and proportion, i think everything's pretty good!

also _sheba > ivan_


----------



## Black hood (Jan 6, 2009)

Woah, cool pictures. My favourite one is the one with Ivan, Steven, Lorelei and Murkrow. Its really cool.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, your great at drawing! I wish I could draw people that good, I'm especial jealous of your shading skills, I love the hungry Skarmory :D. Bet you can't draw a white tiger or dragon better than me though.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2009)

WHY ARE YOU SO GOOOOD

You are _awesome._ And the fact that the shading is in pencil makes me want to go die. Remind me to never enter an art contest with you ;_;


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 8, 2009)

Hm... the 4-12 hours I spend on shading is worth it =D





Here's another Ivan. It's supposed to be on his way to Lunpa for the 3 seconds he's gone after the whole theives event in Vault. GAH I PLAY TO MUCH GS I need to start drawing pokemons again...


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 8, 2009)

^ ooooh pretty shading! But parts of Ivan look see-through like a ghost.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 8, 2009)

Mainly because MEH SCANNER SUCKS.

But I'll try to fix that. I was trying to make him conjour some kind of breeze or something with much difficulty.

And it's nice to see that someone recognises him =D


----------

